# ATF follies. Don't refinish your rifle, you may need an FFL lisence



## 8'Duece (Aug 30, 2008)

The BATFE is never ending in it's pursuit of restrictions on gun owners and now seemingly gunsmiths. 

If I'm reading this right, then if you want your gunsmith to install a new set of sights onto your 1911 he or she has to be classified as a "Manufacturer" of firearms under the FFL07 classification. What is this about ? Just another way to limit and reduce the number of gunsmiths doing simple refinishing, and parts repair ? 

I take my car to the auto shop to get new break pads installed, but they aren't exactly manufacturing new cars.  What gives with these people ?

In this ruling you could not refinish a rifle, add new sights, then sell the rifle to your neighbor without having an "Manufacturers FFL 07 classification. If I'm reading the new ruling right. :uhh:


----------



## AWP (Aug 30, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> If I'm reading this right, then if you want your gunsmith to install a new set of sights onto your 1911 he or she has to be classified as a "Manufacturer" of firearms under the FFL07 classification. What is this about ? Just another way to limit and reduce the number of gunsmiths doing simple refinishing, and parts repair ?
> 
> I take my car to the auto shop to get new break pads installed, but they aren't exactly manufacturing new cars.  What gives with these people ?
> 
> In this ruling you could not refinish a rifle, add new sights, then sell the rifle to your neighbor without having an "Manufacturers FFL 07 classification. If I'm reading the new ruling right. :uhh:



I think you've misread it somewhat.

If you buy a weapon and the parts, take that to a gunsmith who installs them, he/ she need only register as a gunsmith. If a gunsmith does this and then sells the weapon then he/ she needs to register as a manufacturer.

Basically, if you are a gunsmith performing the actions to then resale to another party you will need to register as a manufacturer.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 30, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> I think you've misread it somewhat.
> 
> If you buy a weapon and the parts, take that to a gunsmith who installs them, he/ she need only register as a gunsmith. If a gunsmith does this and then sells the weapon then he/ she needs to register as a manufacturer.
> 
> Basically, if you are a gunsmith performing the actions to then resale to another party you will need to register as a manufacturer.



I suppose there are some slippery points with an lot of loopholes depending on what "manufacturing process" and what lisence you must hold. 

I'm wondering how much record keeping a "manufacturer" has to have as apposed to an FFL01 that merely sells firearms with out any modifications or gunsmithing done to the weapon. If a Benelli comes without it's chokes and the FFL screws in one of three that he has on hand from a prior purchase then he's essentially a "manufacturer" and is facing an ATF fine or worse. 

If an FFL01 takes in a used SIG P226 that requires new finishing and sends that out to be refinished prior to the sale of the weapon is he or she going to be hit by the ATF for not adhering to the new ruling ? More slippery stuff that isn't really answered in the pdf doc that I supplied. 

I'm wondering what a "manufacturers" lisence cost as apposed the FFL01 lisence. Just a crack scheme to garner more excise tax ? 

I don't really see the need to reclassify a smith as "manufacturer" when he might only be refinishing and putting new night sights on the pistol even if he is intending to sell the weapon. :uhh:


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 30, 2008)

After 34 years in LE, I can say this!:uhh:

When it comes to firearms or explosives, NEVER trust an *ATF agent or that agency!* I'd rather trust an FBI agent a little than an ATF agent.

Over all, I have little trust for any Federal agent, especially the ATF! Ya just can't trust them, when dealing with firearms or explosives!:doh:

Of course, I might just be a little paranoid too, after all those years as a SWAT Team leader and Bomb unit Commander and Technician.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 31, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> After 34 years in LE, I can say this!:uhh:
> 
> When it comes to firearms or explosives, NEVER trust an *ATF agent or that agency!* I'd rather trust an FBI agent a little than an ATF agent.
> 
> ...



I don't trust the BATFE with anything.  They haven't earned a very good track record with these types of rulings and past shenanigans with law abiding gun owners. There's enough out there too research that will make you sick to your stomach. 

If there's good I've not heard much about it.  They originally started as a tax revenue service agency during prohobition and then became through the years what they are today.  Mostly despised by the grass roots organizations for 2nd Amendment rights and they where the tool of the Clinton Administration for 8 years. 

You can trace the Waco massacre right to their front doorstep. 

In my opinion just a bunch of "Jack Booted Thugs" and they have earned that title with veracity.


----------

